# weave poles and jumps



## zad (Jul 17, 2008)

I am making jumps and weave poles. What heights should I set the bars on the jump and on the weave poles how far apart should they be and when I start my dog going through is there a certain side he should always start on. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for taking this on! If you are going to start agility, you do need some jumps, weavepoles, and I'd also recommend a tunnel.

Additionally, though it's a bit more work, make sure some of your jumps have wings, it does make a difference!

Have you seen these sites:

DIY Agility Equipment (do it yourself = DIY) 

If you go to the Store section of The Clean Run site (click that) 

Clip and Go Jump Cup Strips make it WAY easier to put the heights up for the jumps. While eventually most of our dogs are over 22" at the shoulder, and will jump at least 24" jumps, I've found I need ALL the jump heights, even the 4" depending on what jumping skills I may be teaching my dogs. 

Weavepoles are a bit of a dilemma. We want them to learn to do them fun and FAST. This means most of the homemade ways we come up with tend to go flying each time our dogs tear thru. 

GSD's and weaving... is something to look at.

Truthfully, there is a current change going on with a 'new' method to teach weaving called 2 X 2 training. More info on click here....


----------

